# DaRizzle & KSF's Reverse Playoff Watch Thread



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

76ers lost tonight, Minn is about to lose to Houston...that would but us 2.5 games "back" of them.

We still have not played the 76ers this year and have two games against them.

One game left against Minnesota

KG is evidently throwing cell phone in the toilet if he sees teammates on them in the locker room. I like that they will be getting Ricky Rubio back as well. Hopefully they can get a few extra wins.

This thread is in honor of Basel
:vuvuzela:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

@e-monk feels left out


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

All contenders in action tonight!
Reverse Playoff Watch 2/25/15:

Miami @ Orlando (5th)
New York (1st) @ Boston
Washington @ Minn (3rd)
Phili (2nd) @ Mil
Lakers(4th) @ Utah


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> All contenders in action tonight!
> Reverse Playoff Watch 2/25/15:
> 
> Miami @ Orlando (5th)
> ...


Shocked to see the Lakers win two in a row.
But Minny also won, so it's all good. 

I'm predicting the Lakers finish 3rd.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Tonight:

WA @ PHI (2)
ORL (5) @ ATL
NY (1) @ DET
MIN (3)@ CHI
MIL @ LA (4)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sixers and Boston won.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I guess what Ive heard in the past is wrong... (had 5th place odds as 4th place odds in my mind)

If the Lakers finish with the 5th worst record there is a 44.8% chance of dropping out of the top 5 and losing their pick.

If the Lakers finish with the 4th worst record there is a 17.5% chance of dropping out of the top 5 and losing their pick.

If the Lakers finish with the 3rd worst record there is a 4% chance of dropping out of the top 5 and losing their pick.

They are guaranteed their pick if they finish 2nd or higher

http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers/lakersnow/la-sp-ln-lakers-lose-nba-draft-20150221-story.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Sixers and Boston won.


NY just made a hail mary 3 to put the game into overtime! :yesyesyes:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

****ing Orlando... two of the very few games they have won recently were against Minny and Phili :gunner:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers winners of their 3rd straight. :laugh: Go Lakers!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Smh. Nice win. Now let's lose 15 in a row


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I guess what Ive heard in the past is wrong... (had 5th place odds as 4th place odds in my mind)
> 
> If the Lakers finish with the 5th worst record there is a 44.8% chance of dropping out of the top 5 and losing their pick.
> 
> ...


I feel better about those 4th place odds now. Still wouldn't mind us snagging the 3rd pick though.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers win 3 in a row. This is... unsettling.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol! Great!! No Westbrook or Durant vs LAL. It's like the basketball gods want the Lakers to lose their pick. I think you jinxed us by making this thread Darizzle.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

delete this thread immediately!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Go lakers!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Lol! Great!! No Westbrook or Durant vs LAL. It's like the basketball gods want the Lakers to lose their pick. I think you jinxed us by making this thread Darizzle.


Yes....Im aware...:stooges:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The 76ers won tonight against the Knicks, giving them their 17th win of the season, tied with the Lakers.

The two teams play on Sunday.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dammit Basel!!! This thread is jinxed!! You bumped this shit on purpose!!! If we win on Sunday I'm blaming the fuck out of you!! 
:gunner:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh. My bad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel said:


> Oh. My bad.


It's alright. We'll hug it out, bro.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> It's alright. We'll hug it out, bro.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*GETTING:*
2015 first round draft pick from Houston
Houston's 1st round pick to the L.A. Lakers protected for selections 1-14 in 2015, 1-10 in 2016, 1-10 in 2017, 1-5 in 2018, 1-5 in 2019 and 1-3 in 2020 and unprotected in 2021 [Houston-L.A. Lakers, 7/13/2014]

2015 second round draft pick from L.A. Clippers
L.A. Clippers' 2015 2nd round pick to the L.A. Lakers (via Toronto to Houston) protected for selections 31-50 and 56-60 (if this pick falls within either of its protected ranges and is therefore not conveyed, then the L.A. Clippers' obligation to the L.A. Lakers will be extinguished) [L.A. Clippers-Toronto, 1/7/2009; Houston-Toronto, 7/28/2010; Houston-L.A. Lakers, 7/13/2014]

*GIVING:*
2015 first round draft pick to Philadelphia
L.A. Lakers' 1st round pick to Philadelphia (via Phoenix) protected for selections 1-5 in 2015, 1-3 in 2016 and 1-3 in 2017 and unprotected in 2018 [L.A. Lakers-Phoenix, 7/11/2012; Milwaukee-Philadelphia-Phoenix, 2/19/2015]

2015 second round draft pick to Orlando
L.A. Lakers' 2015 2nd round pick to Orlando protected for selections 31-40 (if this pick falls within its protected range and is therefore not conveyed, then the L.A. Lakers' obligation to Orlando will be extinguished) [Denver-L.A. Lakers-Orlando-Philadelphia, 8/10/2012]

2017 first round draft pick to Orlando
If at least two years after the L.A. Lakers conveyed a 1st round pick to Phoenix, then the L.A. Lakers' 1st round pick to Orlando protected for selections 1-5 in 2017 and 1-5 in 2018 and unprotected in 2019; if the L.A. Lakers have not conveyed a 1st round pick to Philadelphia by 2017, then the L.A. Lakers will instead convey their 2017 2nd round pick and 2018 2nd round pick to Orlando [L.A. Lakers-Phoenix, 7/11/2012; L.A. Lakers-Orlando, 8/10/2012; Milwaukee-Philadelphia-Phoenix, 2/19/2015]

http://basketball.realgm.com/nba/draft/future_drafts/detailed


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Best Case scenario:
Top 5 pick
Hou 1st round pick
Clips 2nd round pick

Worst Case Scenario:
Hou 1st round pick


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Clippers need to finish 4th best in the NBA to keep their 2nd round pick.
They are currently 5th and trail Mem by two games

Clippers have a game against Mem and two against the Lakers left in the season.

Go Memphis!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol will save the day again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Clips have a much easier remaing schedule than Memphis. Two against Den, two against Lakers, Mem, Phx

We need to help ourselves and win one or two against the Clips while remaining below Orlando


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fuck the Clippers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

If Memphis wins vs Clips they would also have the tiebreaker against the Clips if they finished with the same record


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i predicted that Orlando would win 2, possibly 3 more games this season before yesterday. Those wins would come against the Wolves (yesterdays win), the Knicks and possibly the Bucks whom they play tonight. We still play the Wolves and Denver one more time which could very well be 2 wins for us. Unless Orlando notches a few surprise wins vs Miami or Toronto or Brooklyn, I wouldn't risk trying to fuck around with the Clippers pick. It would be hard to carry 4 rookies into next year anyways.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Also, the Kings are considering shutting down Cousins for the year. I wouldn't put it past them to do that the last two games of the season. Especially if it screws us out of a top 5 pick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Orlando won today. That's a good thing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Orlando won today. That's a good thing.



Definitely. Unfortunately the 76ers blew it against the Hornets in the final seconds and lost by a point.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I kind of feel like it would be extremely tough for the Lakers to pass the Magic, but it would also be pretty damned tough for them to catch the 76ers. I think the 4th most ping pong balls is pretty much their locked in landing spot at this time.

The Spurs won the lotto from the 4th spot when they took Tim Duncan, the Bucks won from the 4th spot when they grabbed Glenn Robinson, and the Pelicans won from the 4th spot to draft Anthony Davis. There is certainly some precedent out there.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We need to lose the rest of our games and PHI has to win 3 of 4 against Wash, Chi, Mil, Mia for the Lakers to claim the 3rd spot...not gonna happen.

Fucking Clippers are now only a 1/2 game behind Memphis for the 4th spot which would make us lose the 2nd round pick.

Shit is getting real


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm not really worrying too much about the Clippers pick. If we keep our top 5 first on top of the first we'd get from Houston, and our own 2nd rounder, that's 3 rookies coming in next year. Not including Randle who is essentially a rookie and a sophomore Clarkson and most likely Tarik Black and Kelly as well. That's a whole lot of youth. An asset is an asset though so I'm hoping we do keep it but I'm not sweating it if we don't. Especially if it endangers the top 5 pick. If we keep that 2nd rounder, that's the perfect spot for a high upside, Marc Gasol'ish draft and stash euro player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I kind of feel like it would be extremely tough for the Lakers to pass the Magic, but it would also be pretty damned tough for them to catch the 76ers. I think the 4th most ping pong balls is pretty much their locked in landing spot at this time.
> 
> *The Spurs won the lotto from the 4th spot when they took Tim Duncan, the Bucks won from the 4th spot when they grabbed Glenn Robinson, and the Pelicans won from the 4th spot to draft Anthony Davis. There is certainly some precedent out there.*


Don't play with my emotions, bro.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm not really worrying too much about the Clippers pick. If we keep our top 5 first on top of the first we'd get from Houston, *and our own 2nd rounder*, that's 3 rookies coming in next year. Not including Randle who is essentially a rookie and a sophomore Clarkson and most likely Tarik Black and Kelly as well. That's a whole lot of youth. An asset is an asset though so I'm hoping we do keep it but I'm not sweating it if we don't. Especially if it endangers the top 5 pick. If we keep that 2nd rounder, that's the perfect spot for a high upside, Marc Gasol'ish draft and stash euro player.


Wow, I hadnt even notice this yet. We ARE going to end up keeping our 2nd round pick AND have no further obligations in that regard. SWEET!


> 2015 second round draft pick to Orlando
> L.A. Lakers' 2015 2nd round pick to Orlando protected for selections 31-40 (if this pick falls within its protected range and is therefore not conveyed, then the L.A. Lakers' obligation to Orlando will be extinguished) [Denver-L.A. Lakers-Orlando-Philadelphia, 8/10/2012]


http://basketball.realgm.com/nba/draft/future_drafts/detailed


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So revised best case scenario:

Pick 1-5
Pick 25-28 (via Hou)
Pick 31-35
Pick 52-55 (via Clips)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

#Frank


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Alright well the Lakers didnt help themselves last night.

Situation as of today:
4 games "up" on Orlando with 5 games to play

Very outside shot to catch Phi for the 3 spot. They need to win 3 of last 4 and Lakers need to lose out.

Games of interest:
N.O. @ Memphis (Go Memphis to stay above Clippers)
Hou @ S.A. (Go S.A. to catch the Clippers AND make our 1st round pick via Hou higher)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So our "Magic Number" to lock up the 4th spot is 1??


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Pick 1 - Mudiay
Pick 2 - hollis-Jefferson
Pick 3 - cliff alexander


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> So our "Magic Number" to lock up the 4th spot is 1??


2


> In the event that teams finish with the same record, each tied team receives the average of the total number of combinations for the positions that they occupy.


http://www.fearthesword.com/2012/4/23/2970645/the-rules-of-the-nba-draft-lottery-tiebreaker


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

4th gets 119 combinations
5th gets 88 combinations

In the event of a tie we could get 103.5 combinations

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NBA_draft_lottery


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I won't feel comfortable until we lock up the 4th spot. Tonight should be another loss against Denver with the altitude, playing back to back and getting into Denver late last night. Denver is pretty bad though so a loss isn't certain. Dallas is our only other tough opponent. I can absolutely see Sacramento sitting Cousins the last two of the season to fuck us over. I can see Orlando beating the Knicks and possibly the Nets but that's it barring Miami, Chicago and Toronto resting their stars.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I won't feel comfortable until we lock up the 4th spot. Tonight should be another loss against Denver with the altitude, playing back to back and getting into Denver late last night. Denver is pretty bad though so a loss isn't certain. Dallas is our only other tough opponent. I can absolutely see Sacramento sitting Cousins the last two of the season to fuck us over. I can see Orlando beating the Knicks and possibly the Nets but that's it barring Miami, Chicago and Toronto resting their stars.


1) I fully expect the Lakers to lock in the fourth spot

2) This franchise is snake bitten and I fully expect to land the sixth overall pick


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

How many times in the last 20 years has a team in the 4th spot fallen out of the top 5??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well fuck me sideways. The Magic beat the Bulls. "Magic number" down to 1.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

San Antonio and Memphis win! Sweet


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Alright. So locked into the 4th spot now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We did it!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We haven't done shit yet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> How many times in the last 20 years has a team in the 4th spot fallen out of the top 5??


How many times in the last 50 years have Lakers failed to win 30 games???


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

In the last 50 years, how many of those 50 teams dealt with the same CBA our current team is dealing with??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So there is a clusterfuck at the top of the standings. 

3. Mem 53-25
4. Hou 53-25
5. LAC 53-26
6. S.A. 53-26

Hou and SA play each other AGAIN. Whoever wins that game needs to win out so they can be above the Clips. I guess best case scenario is that the Spurs win out as long as Mem beats the Clips on Saturday....

Memphis vs Clippers this Saturday. That is a Memphis *MUST WIN*

Memphis really needs to win out too. They have a game against GS but GS can afford to rest player by the time that game happens, hopefully they do. 
S.A. needs to win out as well

Memphis games remaining: @Utah, @clips, @GS, Indy
S.A. games remaining: @Hou, Phx, @N.O.

Clips remaining games: Mem, Den, [MENTION=21380]PHX

Phily lost last night so their magic number against the Lakers is 2 for the three spot. Lakers need to lose out and Phily to win 2 of 3 for Lakers to tie them and share the average of ping pong balls for the 3/4 spot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Houston just lost D-Mo for the year which is s huge loss. We'll see how they hold up against a SA squad who looks to be peaking at the right time. Pop is fucking brilliant btw. Philly has games against Chicago, Milwaukee and Miami. Chicago SHOULD be a loss but hey, Orlando just beat them and they are trying to work Rose back into the mix. Milwaukee and Miami are winnable games for Philly. Hopefully Milwaukee locks in their playoff spot and they decide to rest some players. With all that, I doubt we lose out the rest of the way. Minnesota looks like it will be a win. Let's hope the basketball gods are feeling generous.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> In the last 50 years, how many of those 50 teams dealt with the same CBA our current team is dealing with??


Of the 26 franchises with better records, how many have a different CBA than us??

We're snakebitten. I hope I'm proven wrong, but not expecting it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Clarkson, Randle, Top 5 Pick(knock on wood), Kobe, good signing

That could at least bring hope for the future and be fun to watch them


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Of the 26 franchises with better records, how many have a different CBA than us??
> 
> We're snakebitten. I hope I'm proven wrong, but not expecting it.


how many of those squads are still recovering from "basketball reasons"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> how many of those squads are still recovering from "basketball reasons"


So you agree with me that we're snake bitten?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think the point regarding the CBA is important because it was put together in an attempt to Harrison Bergeron us (pretty blatantly) but also I think "basketball reasons" meant that we never were able to get proper value for Odom and Pau which hurt

I'll say we're snake bit if we aren't able to keep our pick - that's when I'll start believing in a curse


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't buy it. Believing we're snakebitten now implies that you think all of our previous success was due to luck and that's bullshit, IMO. If that's the case then I absolutely disagree. We've made moves that have worked in the past and we've made moves that haven't worked recently. Shit happens. If we're snakebitten then teams like the Knicks are cataclysmically cursed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I don't buy it. Believing we're snakebitten now implies that you think all of our previous success was due to luck and that's bullshit, IMO. If that's the case then I absolutely disagree. We've made moves that have worked in the past and we've made moves that haven't worked recently. Shit happens. If we're snakebitten then teams like the Knicks are cataclysmically cursed.



I blame David Stern's bitch ass.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I think the point regarding the CBA is important because it was put together in an attempt to Harrison Bergeron us (pretty blatantly) but also I think "basketball reasons" meant that we never were able to get proper value for Odom and Pau which hurt
> 
> I'll say we're snake bit if we aren't able to keep our pick - that's when I'll start believing in a curse





King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I don't buy it. Believing we're snakebitten now implies that you think all of our previous success was due to luck and that's bullshit, IMO. If that's the case then I absolutely disagree. We've made moves that have worked in the past and we've made moves that haven't worked recently. Shit happens. If we're snakebitten then teams like the Knicks are cataclysmically cursed.


Got it, so the bad luck until now wasn't enough, but dropping out of the top 5 would be.

Look, I totally hope my feeling is wrong... but again I'm going against the odds here.

Gasol and Dwight walked for less money and Nash played like 40 games. None of that has anything to do with Stern or the CBA.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Are terms like "snakebitten" really being thrown around when talking about the LAKERS??? FFS they have won five championships in the last fifteen years! They sucked in the mid 90's, they have sucked before, and they will suck again in the future.

You can blame Stern, Jimmy, Kobe, string of bad choices, or bad luck, but to say they are snakebitten or cursed is way over the top.

I have faith that in 2-4 seasons from now we will be back in the championship contenders


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Are terms like "snakebitten" really being thrown around when talking about the LAKERS??? FFS they have won five championships in the last fifteen years! They sucked in the mid 90's, they have sucked before, and they will suck again in the future.
> 
> You can blame Stern, Jimmy, Kobe, string of bad choices, or bad luck, but to say they are snakebitten or cursed is way over the top.
> 
> I have faith that in 2-4 seasons from now we will be back in the championship contenders


Ever since the TWC deal started everything has been a debacle. Three coaches in three years, most injured team in the league 2 out of 3 years, two free agents walk. etc...

Not talking about before that.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Well, one thing's for certain: it will be refreshing and interesting to watch the Lakers build a team from scratch for the next couple of seasons.

With that in mind, it will be HUGE to get a Top-5 pick in this year's draft. So, kudos for the tanking job. Utterly embarassing, but maybe something good may come out of it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Three coaches in three years, most injured team in the league 2 out of* 3 years*, two free agents walk. etc...


three years...that is nothing. Lakers fans have had it so good that a bad three year span is now considered snakebitten.


We have had to deal with overpaying Kobe as well...his swan song was never going to be pretty. I have hope and belief next year can build a solid foundation for a new look high quality Lakers team going forward


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow crazy 104-103 win for SA over Hou...alright, SA you better win out (PHX, NO)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Spurs and Clips tied the season series, if they finish with the same record whats the next tiebreaker?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Roshambeaux. Best 2 out of 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Roshambeaux. Best 2 out of 3.



What?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel said:


> What?


Rock Paper Scissors you glassy eyed putz!! Dammit Basel! Totally killed my joke!

:laugh:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So Lakers are for sure in the 4th spot.

Their odds of getting each pick:
1st- 11.9%
2nd- 12.6%
3rd- 13.3%
4th- 9.9%
5th- 35.1%

Go fuck a goat: 17.2%

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NBA_draft_lottery


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

FYI


> Two-Team Tiebreaker:
> 1. Division winner (this criterion is applied regardless of whether the tied teams are in the same division)
> 2. Better record in head-to-head games
> 3. Higher winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
> ...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

edit: nevermind


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Memphis vs Clips tonight

If the Clips win almost if not all hope is lost for getting their 2nd round pick


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Go Memphis!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> three years...that is nothing. Lakers fans have had it so good that a bad three year span is now considered snakebitten.
> 
> 
> We have had to deal with overpaying Kobe as well...his swan song was never going to be pretty. I have hope and belief next year can build a solid foundation for a new look high quality Lakers team going forward


Anytime someone brings up the Kobe contract I ask exactly how it's hurt the lakers when people are leaving for less money. Nobody gives me a good answer.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Anytime someone brings up the Kobe contract I ask exactly how it's hurt the lakers when people are leaving for less money. Nobody gives me a good answer.


How its hurt the Lakers from a basketball only perspective:

1. That large of a contract tells other players that it is Kobe's team NO MATTER WHAT. It tells players "you will be second fiddle no matter how well you play"

2. It shows/portrays foolishness in the front office. Prospective players think "If they are going to give washed up Kobe that much money then I dont have faith they will spend their money wisely to get the RIGHT complimentary players"

3. It could be viewed as selfish. Even though Kobe would be a fool to not take money offered to him the contract to outsiders could be viewed as selfish. Timmy took less, Dirk took less. From an outsider it can be viewed as "Fuck you, pay me"-Kobe Bryant. Players might say "Kobe isnt willing to sacrifice for the betterment of the team so why the hell should I?"

Pau and Dwight leaving had nothing to do with Kobes contract. 

Pau left because:
1. For a more promising team
2. Because the front office fucked with him too much in trade rumors (even though the root of that issue was David Sterns vetoed trade)
3. Lack of appreciation

Dwight left because:
1. He's a fucking pussy


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

The hirings of Brown and Cantoni make management look more incompetent than kobes contract does. Or even the obsession of bringing showtime back when the team cant run.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> How its hurt the Lakers from a basketball only perspective:
> 
> 1. That large of a contract tells other players that it is Kobe's team NO MATTER WHAT. It tells players "you will be second fiddle no matter how well you play"
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but 1) and 2) are just asinine. Any player that thinks they will out-Laker Kobe Bryant is too stupid to lead a team to a title. And if anything number 2) would be a bonus since it shows the Lakers take care of their legends.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

In my perception the 2nd best players on Lakers teams since Shaq left have received too much blame in bad times and not enough credit in good times. Yeah you might win a championship but you are gonna be the whipping boy.

and the "we care for our legends" in regards to Kobes contract is a nice story but not the real reason. Kobe is worth that contract strictly on merchandise and name recognition.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Go Memphis, Go Denver


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

i really hope we don't sign Rondo. I don't think he is good for the future, especially if he's earning a ton of money.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't like Rondo - too ball centric, too limited offensively, overrated defensively = too much money

if the Lakers sign Rondo I think we're in real trouble, if they sign guys like Tobias Harris, resign Ed Davis etc to sensible contracts then we're on the right path - we should still be in building block (not home run) mode this next season


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Memphis down big, Clips down little...shit


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

oh btw the Lakers are playing and we have no game thread


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> In my perception the 2nd best players on Lakers teams since Shaq left have received too much blame in bad times and not enough credit in good times. Yeah you might win a championship but you are gonna be the whipping boy.
> 
> and the "we care for our legends" in regards to Kobes contract is a nice story but not the real reason. Kobe is worth that contract strictly on merchandise and name recognition.


The Laker luster is hurt a lot if Kobe were playing for the Bulls or Spurs right now. That's what I meant for "care for our legends." The Lakers luster is appealing to players.

Come to LA, win titles, live like a king your entire career, oh and enjoy perfect weather and have celebrities court side trying to suck your dick.

The only downfall is you have a bunch of fans of other teams hate you, but who cares.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dr Buss always took care of his own, whether it was golden parachutes for Worthy and Kareem or giving Magic a piece of the team, taking care of legends on their way out is definitely part of the culture


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Dr Buss always took care of his own, whether it was golden parachutes for Worthy and Kareem or giving Magic a piece of the team, taking care of legends on their way out is definitely part of the culture


Be glad you guys have legends to take care of.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yes having legends is also an important part of the culture


----------

